# Round 2: (2) Heat vs. (3) Pacers - Series Thread



## Knick Killer

_vs._









    

    


_*Series Schedule:

Indiana @ Miami (Sunday, May 13, 3:30 PM)

Indiana @ Miami (TBD)

Miami @ Indiana (TBD)

Miami @ Indiana (TBD)

Indiana @ Miami (if necessary, TBD)

Miami @ Indiana (if necessary, TBD)

Indiana @ Miami (if necessary, TBD)*_


----------



## Knick Killer

It's been a long time since I've been this excited for an NBA playoff series.


----------



## Gonzo

I'll be watching game 1 at work on Sunday, should be fun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good luck guys :cheers:

Here's hoping for a fun and injury-free series.


----------



## Gonzo

Knick Killer is either trying to jinx the Heat or isn't a true Pacer fan. Heat in 7...?


----------



## Knick Killer

Wade2Bosh said:


> Good luck guys :cheers:
> 
> Here's hoping for a fun and injury-free series.


I hope LeBron tears his ACL.

...just kidding
































sort of.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> Knick Killer is either trying to jinx the Heat or isn't a true Pacer fan. Heat in 7...?


Don't get me wrong, I think we have a much better chance at knocking them off then most people think but I think us taking them to 7 games is realistic. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## R-Star

Working night shift so waking up at 1 for this game is going to kill me. I plan on doing it though.

Should be a great series. Better than most are anticipating.


----------



## Knick Killer

Had to change my vote to Pacers in 7. I felt like an asshole and do believe it's possible.


----------



## Knick Killer

We are playing at our best(16-4 in our last 20 games) at the most important time of the year and I am counting down the minutes until tip off! We absolutely need to grab one of these first two road games.


----------



## Knick Killer

Solid first quarter other than the fact a couple of our guys are in foul trouble.


----------



## Gonzo

That's ok. Gotta get the bench going, we really need them this series.


----------



## Basel

Pacers playing well so far. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## Gonzo

Referees clearly not neutral. Shouldn't have listened to Vogel's comments at all, instead they're punishing the Pacers for it.


----------



## Gonzo

We all knew this would be a tough series, we need all 10 players in our rotation playing to the best of their abilities. Pacers did not look like the same team after the first half, the first half we played like we had nothing to lose, but in the second we played to avoid fouls. Got some things to work on so we'll improve next game. We really needed Danny Granger and/or Paul George to step up offensively and it just didn't happen. Granger had some good D on Lebron at times, which was nice to see. A 20 point game from Danny, 10 points from Paul, and field goals in the last 4 minutes and we'd have probably won this.


----------



## Knick Killer

Sounds like Chris Bosh could be out for the entire round. Never like to see someone get hurt but this could be huge for us. Hopefully we get a big win tonight and go back home with the momentum.


----------



## Dornado

I've decided to shake off my Derrick Rose injury depression and start rooting for the Pacers to beat the Heat.


----------



## -33-

U ready?


----------



## Knick Killer

Off to another great start. Keep it up boys


----------



## Knick Killer

****


----------



## Knick Killer

Up 9 going into the 4th. Miami shooting 3/17 in the quarter may of helped...


----------



## Knick Killer

YES! YES! YES! This series just got interesting! Huge win!


----------



## Gonzo

Proud of the boys for not giving up tonight.

We had the same kind of thing the first series. Loss game 1, bad first half of game 2, huge 3rd quarter...


----------



## Basel

Congrats on the win. Big, big win (with or without Bosh). Hope you guys keep it up on Thursday. Crowd better be rocking in Indiana.


----------



## Gonzo

Basel said:


> Crowd better be rocking in Indiana.


Other than a few Miami fans, I expect it will be pretty loud. Indy fans will probably swallow up the majority of the tickets left tomorrow.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Proud of the boys for not giving up tonight.
> 
> We had the same kind of thing the first series. Loss game 1, bad first half of game 2, huge 3rd quarter...


I expect the same for game 3 when we start off big and then Vogel decides its time to put in the Wonder Twins and Miami either closes the gap or goes up big on us. At which point he'll sub out Amundson for West and then wait another 10-15 minutes (5 actual game minutes) to put Hibbert back in.

Its been happening all playoffs and its driving me insane. If Hibbert isn't in foul trouble, ****ing play him. With the kind of TV timeouts we're getting in these playoffs he's been getting huge rests in the first half of every game.


----------



## King Joseus

If Granger could actually shoot, I'd feel a lot more confident about the Pacers' chances. Not sold yet, but we'll see how these two home games go.


----------



## Gonzo

King Joseus said:


> If Granger could actually shoot, I'd feel a lot more confident about the Pacers' chances. Not sold yet, but we'll see how these two home games go.


Danny is streaky, always has been. Apparently he's been a "decoy" on offense, and really just focusing on defense. I wouldn't be surprised to see him have a breakout game shooting wise in game 3.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> I expect the same for game 3 when we start off big and then Vogel decides its time to put in the Wonder Twins and Miami either closes the gap or goes up big on us. At which point he'll sub out Amundson for West and then wait another 10-15 minutes (5 actual game minutes) to put Hibbert back in.
> 
> Its been happening all playoffs and its driving me insane. If Hibbert isn't in foul trouble, ****ing play him. With the kind of TV timeouts we're getting in these playoffs he's been getting huge rests in the first half of every game.


Vogel is still relying on his egg timer to tell him what rotations to play. He learned from the best... Jim O'Brien.


----------



## King Joseus

Yeah, his defense has kept him from being a negative out there. Gotta step it up, though. Figure being at home should help.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Vogel is still relying on his egg timer to tell him what rotations to play. He learned from the best... Jim O'Brien.


Seems like it. It makes me want to throw a remote at my TV.


----------



## Gonzo

> "I heard they wanted to be like the Dallas Mavericks, in a sense," Wade said about an apparent reference to Pacers coach Frank Vogel using last year's Mavs team, which beat the Heat in Miami for the title, as motivation for Indiana. "I saw their little celebration at the end of [Game 2]. I don't know if they didn't expect to win, but every night we go out on the court, we expect to win."
> Wade then was asked about the celebration, but didn't elaborate on what specifically irritated him.
> "They say their identity, they say they want to be like Dallas," Wade said. "So they celebrated like Dallas, I guess."


What a sore loser. First after you pummel Collison and get away with it, then you complain about a celebration that didn't last very long. A young team just won their first serious playoff game on the best team in the East's home floor, who wouldn't be happy? Especially considering it came down to a final possession. 

And I thought that Wade was the only likable member of the Big 3.


----------



## Dornado

Gonzo said:


> What a sore loser. First after you pummel Collison and get away with it, then you complain about a celebration that didn't last very long. A young team just won their first serious playoff game on the best team in the East's home floor, who wouldn't be happy? Especially considering it came down to a final possession.
> 
> And I thought that Wade was the only likable member of the Big 3.


Wade has been a bitch for a while now, this doesn't surprise me. And I say that as someone who was generally rooting for him out of Marquette.


----------



## Pacers Fan

If Kyrylo Fesenko fouled Wade as hard as Wade fouled Collison, what would the consequences be? Kicked out of the NBA for life?


----------



## Gonzo

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> What a sore loser. First after you pummel Collison and get away with it, then you complain about a celebration that didn't last very long. A young team just won their first serious playoff game on the best team in the East's home floor, who wouldn't be happy? Especially considering it came down to a final possession.
> 
> And I thought that Wade was the only likable member of the Big 3.


Wade should just keep his mouth shut and be thankful he's actually allowed to play in the next game.


----------



## R-Star

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Wade should just keep his mouth shut and be thankful he's actually allowed to play in the next game.


Yea, guys a real dick head. Dude can ball, but he's a joke. 

He says shit all the time, then blames the media for misquoting him when people call him a douche bag.

He's a real ****ing loser.


----------



## Basel

The shirts Pacers fans are expected to wear tonight.


----------



## Knick Killer

Am I dreaming right now? This is ****ing incredible! We just kicked the shit out of the "mighty" Miami Heat! I've never been so excited and proud about this franchise in my life. I hope we keep this up and knock these assholes out.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

How are the Fed Ex Fan Zone seats in your stadium in row 30? I'm strongly considering heading on out there for game 6.


----------



## clownskull

proud of this team. roy was a $%#^ing monster!!!

still got work to do but- damn, that was awesome!


----------



## Knick Killer

mvP to the Wee said:


> How are the Fed Ex Fan Zone seats in your stadium in row 30? I'm strongly considering heading on out there for game 6.


Gonzo and Pacers Fan are the only guys that could answer that for you


----------



## Gonzo

mvP to the Wee said:


> How are the Fed Ex Fan Zone seats in your stadium in row 30? I'm strongly considering heading on out there for game 6.


Great for the price. Sat there two times this year


----------



## doctordrizzay

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Am I dreaming right now? This is ****ing incredible! We just kicked the shit out of the "mighty" Miami Heat! I've never been so excited and proud about this franchise in my life. I hope we keep this up and knock these assholes out.


damn you're from winnipeg too and a pacer fan?? You gotta be the only fan in the city haha


----------



## Gonzo

I'll take no comments about last game as a good thing. Pacers fans not getting too down after the loss. Considering Lebron and Wade's poor performance in game 3, I think they were due for a big game, yet we only lost by 8. Need to come out strong for game 5.


----------



## Knick Killer

doctordrizzay said:


> damn you're from winnipeg too and a pacer fan?? You gotta be the only fan in the city haha


Haha yes I definitely am the only one. You have no idea how many people laugh or think I'm crazy but I don't care. I kind of like being the only one to be honest.
:laugh:



Gonzo said:


> I'll take no comments about last game as a good thing. Pacers fans not getting too down after the loss. Considering Lebron and Wade's poor performance in game 3, I think they were due for a big game, yet we only lost by 8. Need to come out strong for game 5.


Frustrating game but beating the Heat 3 times in a row is a lot to ask. Definitely nervous that two out of the last three games are in Miami but I still think we have a good chance.


----------



## clownskull

Gonzo said:


> I'll take no comments about last game as a good thing. Pacers fans not getting too down after the loss. Considering Lebron and Wade's poor performance in game 3, I think they were due for a big game, yet we only lost by 8. Need to come out strong for game 5.


i was not happy with the 1st quarter at all to be honest. we chucked FAR too many 3's. took 22 shots in the quarter and 11 of them were from downtown. it scared me that we settled for chucker-ball without looking for better shots first. 1st quarter almost looked like jim obrien had taken over again.
i know in the last game danny was 4-9 downtown but he has to stop taking so many 3's and make lebron expend more time and energy defending against him.
roy and that foul on wade with 12 seconds in the first half was stupid. let him have the bucket and move on. that unnecessary foul cost us playing him as much as we needed him later. we played lou far longer than we should have but had no choice. save your fouls for later- you just may need them.


----------



## R-Star

clownskull said:


> i was not happy with the 1st quarter at all to be honest. we chucked FAR too many 3's. took 22 shots in the quarter and 11 of them were from downtown. it scared me that we settled for chucker-ball without looking for better shots first. 1st quarter almost looked like jim obrien had taken over again.
> i know in the last game danny was 4-9 downtown but he has to stop taking so many 3's and make lebron expend more time and energy defending against him.
> roy and that foul on wade with 12 seconds in the first half was stupid. let him have the bucket and move on. that unnecessary foul cost us playing him as much as we needed him later. we played lou far longer than we should have but had no choice. save your fouls for later- you just may need them.


I agree. I've never understood the whole idea with fouling in that situation. If its late in the game and its close, sure. If its early in the game and you're a starter? Stay the **** out of foul trouble.


----------



## Knick Killer

Garbage 1st quarter for Indiana


----------



## Knick Killer

And garbage game in total. Gotta move on to game 6.


----------



## R-Star

Ruined my whole ****ing night, and its not over until 6am.


----------



## Knick Killer

I skipped the Avengers to stay home and watch the game. Definitely regretting that decision after this horrible game.


----------



## Gonzo

Well there goes our balls, Granger was having a pretty good game too.

Anyone else confused with the offense? Seems like there's no gameplan here, maybe we have too many options and no distributor. Our poor passing against good, agressive defense is awful, another reason why we need a good point guard. Hill hits a few shots early in the 1st, no plays are ever drawn up from him. Granger hits some threes, nothing. Yet we constantly have to sit through Barbosa and Dahntay dribbling out the shot clock.

I put partial blame on Vogel, I just don't think he's an offensive minded coach. His offense is as bad or worse than JOB's at times.


----------



## Knick Killer

I have also noticed that we have wasted many possessions this series and often look extremely lost on offense. Very frustrating.


----------



## Knick Killer

Ordered this jersey last week and I'm hoping we win this series so I can have something to wear for the rest of our playoff run.


----------



## Gonzo

I really wanted a Paul George ABA throwback...

I was also thinking the other day how awesome it would be to have a Paul George blue pinstripes jersey.


----------



## Gonzo

Vogel better realize that tonight's an elimination game and keep his rotations to a minimum, can't have too many subs ruining any chance at momentum.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> I really wanted a Paul George ABA throwback...
> 
> I was also thinking the other day how awesome it would be to have a Paul George blue pinstripes jersey.


Yeah Granger wouldn't be my first choice but eBay had Hansbrough and Granger so I opted for DG.


----------



## Knick Killer

Can't handle a bunch of annoying Miami Heat fans right now so I'll just post in here for the remainder of the 4th. Were on the ropes boys...


----------



## King Joseus

King Joseus said:


> If Granger could actually shoot, I'd feel a lot more confident about the Pacers' chances. Not sold yet, but we'll see how these two home games go.


37.6%

EDIT: On almost 13 shots a game


----------



## Knick Killer

****!


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm really pissed off and disappointed right now, but eventually I'll get over it because we had a ****ing awesome season. 3rd in the East, advancing to the second round, Roy Hibbert selected to the All-Star team, etc. Indiana basketball is back and I look forward to another awesome season next year and hopefully all you guys are around to discuss it again. Go Pacers:cheers:


----------



## doctordrizzay

R-Star said:


> Ruined my whole ****ing night, and its not over until 6am.


Does this mean we don't have to see you being annoying all over the board again? West and Hibbert were up against Shane Battier and Anthony...That's got to be the most pathetic front line of all-time and Pacers still lost by 12. Pathetic performance from Indiana, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## R-Star

doctordrizzay said:


> Does this mean we don't have to see you being annoying all over the board again? West and Hibbert were up against Shane Battier and Anthony...That's got to be the most pathetic front line of all-time and Pacers still lost by 12. Pathetic performance from Indiana, and I loved every minute of it.


Quality post from a quality poster.

Thanks for coming and bringing your thoughts to the Pacers forum, friend.


----------

